
Gangnam Style no longer YouTube's most-watched video - Thorondor
http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/music/gangnam-style-no-longer-youtubes-mostwatched-video-20170711-gx8t4q.html
======
m-p-3
> The official clip for Wiz Khalifa and Charlie Puth's See You Again has
> overtaken Gangnam Style to become the most popular video on YouTube.

